# This is the pigeon I found at work (pic)



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

that was at the back door with human hair and string wrapped around both feet and I believe was injured from a hawk under one wing. I think he is a he, acts like one anyway. He can not fly only about 5" off the ground, he practices daily around my house(inside) I put him outside to visit the birds in a big cage with bath water shade and sun which he enjoys he likes to fight with me, grunts, bites my fingers, the wing slap has stopped I think he sorta likes me now (sorta) ha! 

I haven't named him yet, I attached a couple pictures of him. 

Andi 


View attachment 1906


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a handsome, proud fella.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

What a cutie! Looks like a couple of checks I have.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

hes a real cutie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Andi, this little guy looks like he knows he has found a home. He sure is pretty.

Maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Andi,

Pretty!

They can take a while, weeks, months sometimes, before regaining their flying abilities.

One I have here took six weeks easily just to fly small amounts, say to get to a table top, and now she could zoom over the roof effortlessly if she wanted.
I was poised to release her a few weeks back... But she and a non flying cock fell in love, made a nest under my dresser and have been sitting on their eggs now for a week and a half...so, her release is still 'pending'...

I like those checkered Wings yours has...!

Does yours like warm baths? ( or cold baths? Lol...shuddder...)

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He sure looks interested in something down there.

Well, if he's fighting, grunting and biting he definitely likes you 

John


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*He likes luke warm baths it seems. I had*

made it a little to cool the other day and he jumped right back out and looked at me like are you crazy. He is very smart and funny. I really would like to have a friend for him. I'm not to good at pigeon talk, although he seems to listen as he turns his head from side to side trying to figure out what it is I am trying to say. I love his eyes sometimes I look at him and he reminds me of a little eagle. (weird I know) 

I was thinking of naming him hawkeye, thought it would fit since he was smart enough to escape the resident hawk here in town. 

Andi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi andi,

Yes, it is funny how some Pigeons, some-times WILL 'look' like a Hawk! - or an eagle or something, their face somehow will..some certain 'something' there...

Too, with talking to them...

Sometimes I have seen one, so far, always a young one I have been raising...I will say something to them, and they will open and close their Beak as 'if' talking, and do so with the same number of opening-closeing as there were syllables in what I had just said.

The ones who will do this, have done it precisely in that way...swometimes testing them in this, we have gone on for some several minutes, I say Blahh-de-bloo, and the open and close their Beak just as if they were repeating it...it is very interesting...

Now, they do not posess a larynx and windpipe arrangement which allows them to vocalize as we do, nor as some other orders of Birds can do...but if they did posess such a larynx, well, likely, we would get the pleasure of them talking 'back' or asking for things and saying things variously even as some Parrots or others may do.

I just got in a new Bird this late afternoon...not flying, injured wing...and, this one is one of those who when I speak to them, tilts their head and has a look of face and eye as if they are realy trying to follow and understand. This is also an unusually friendly Bird overall also, even though it did it's best initially to scoot away from me in my intentions of picking it up to bring it in for examination and cage time and whatever else. She was out amid my wild flock and I spotted the droopy wing...

They are very sensitive beings, and often I catch myself being imposeing to some extent, and then feeling remourse for not being better attuned to their sensibilities and ways...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*I rescued the one pigeon that I have now, three years ago!!*

I had rescued my bird about 3 years ago! He to also had a messed up wing! I was able to get the bleading to stop! About 1 inch of his wing was missing. 2 months later he was able to fly perfectly even with part of his BONE was missing! Now...where ever i go outside or inside, he HAS to follow me around! He is really cool, when i pet him, he starts to coo at me Than when I stop pettting him, he starts clucking at me because i stopped! lol He's the best bird. However, i have been wanting to get him a female friend, because when im at school, he is lonly I tried to get the chickens to like him, but they dont! They puff up their feathers and try to run after them to attack him Its sad...because all HE does, is turn around in circles and start clucking at the hens and rooster! He wont like the cat, all he does to him...is atack him by pecking him...and hitting him with his wing. ALL the cat does, is ACCEPT it lol its sad to watch the cat though. Just letting puffy do that! When I tell him to go to his room, he flys up to my door, and waits for me even if i take an hour....just waiting for me to open it, so he can fly up to his cage! He is spoiled! The cage i made is like a 5 star hotel for pigeons I turned my old closet into a 4 story cage...and im going to add onto it a little bit more to! I love him a lot, even my mom and sister love him a lot, they think hes really cool. My mom def. likes him, whenever she gets home, the dog runs at her all happy when she pulls into the driveway, and then the pigeon flys at her and lands on the top of her car! Its funny.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Andi,

Very sweet bird, indeed. He looks like my bird, Pete, whom I rescued 6 months ago near my house. Like you, I thought my bird was a he ... until SHE laid eggs after a couple of months ... hah! Thanks for taking care of the bird, he looks content.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Tyson your bird sounds spoiled which*

is a good thing. I wish I could let mine out loose but there are just to many hawks in town right now. My brother saw 4 of the little hawks , not sure what kind out in front in the tree, so I can't take a chance. He goes into a big cage
in a screened area on the patio with a bath, seed, water, and grass. I try to make him cozy. He can see my neighbors white doves in the avairy and hear them talking. At night he sleeps in the bathroom. He seems more relaxed day by day with me being around. I would like to get him a friend soon after he is completely healed. Derik does your bird have a friend? just curious, because sometimes I feel bad for mine not having a pigeon friend. Take care

Andi


----------

